# e-mail blast



## un_mestizo (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi,

I am a print designer and my knowledge of how html e-mails work is limited. I am trying to send out an e-mail blast to a group of colleagues. Most have Macs, but some have PC's.

The blast will contain an html page complete with images and links. It is simple and has no Flash. The page is already loaded on a server and can be accessed via Safari.

I use Tiger's Safari and have tried e-mailing the contents of the page to a group of people, but it can only be viewed by Mac users. The html comes through minus the images. I have sent a page out in the past using this method and it worked (images and links were viewable from a pc). So I don't know what I am doing wrong.

A web-designer friend told me that you can only do something like this using a PC and that Mac blasts of this nature don't work with PC e-mail programs? Is this true? Are all the html Apple ads I get via e-mail sent out off a PC?

Is there a software that will allow me to send out working html pages via e-mail to a large list of friends and clients? Will I be forced to depend on a PC to get this done?

Any help will be appreciated.

- Roland


----------



## mdnky (Dec 21, 2005)

Safari is a browser, not an HTML creator...the "save as" web archive feature isn't for what you're trying to do.

You need a program like MailDrop that allows the creation of HTML based e-mail with inline attachments/images.  There's others out there, that's the one I use for any clients requiring an HTML based e-mail or newsletter.


----------



## sirstaunch (Dec 22, 2005)

I once created an email with html in Netscape4.7 os some version, and that worked on cross platforms, just had a go with netscape6, can't remember how I layed out the page but there is some way, I know I've done it, and oh yeah, netscape is free if ya can work it out 

If i remember how to I'll post info


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 25, 2005)

And your recipients need to have html turned on in order to view your blast. I recommend providing a link to your web page that's the same as what you send out so that these folks can see your blast.

Usually these blasts can be very problematic, so there are plenty of for-fee services out there who'll do this for you, usually for a certain amount per email, and they store your email database as well. Pretty convenient.

Sales guys like to send these out, not realizing how difficult they are to keep consistent.  It's what I call the "Powerpointing" of America.


----------



## MisterYES (Sep 27, 2006)

LoL maybe this in not quite what you asked but...when I saw Leopard's Stationery for mail I was try to find way to do it before Leopard. I dont like more that one app for one purpose so I use just mail and for now I am satisfy. I try Thunderbird and Entourage while ago and did not like them.They also do not have stationery like Leopard Mail. Today I discovered this way, make a page(template/stationery) in iWork, or Fireworks, export as html and upload to my server. Then open site in Safariand just go to file menu and choose "mail contents of this page". It works. People at Windows also get nice html e-mail without attachments etc...


----------

